# problème connexion ethernet mais wifi ok !?



## fanougym (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme souvent, je me tourne (non sans avoir consulté sans succès la FAQ) vers les spécialistes pour m'aider à me dépatouiller de mes soucis.

Reprenons:
Je suis sur mac mini 1,25 (PPC), j'ai un modem routeur wifi Linksys WAG54G, mon FAI est mamadoo (abo.1024, mais 608Kbs effectifs d'habitude...).

Depuis une semaine, je constate des problèmes de lenteur extrême (moins de 8 kbs après test de bande passante !!!!), et aujourd'hui, le problème empire et j'ai des micro-coupures intempestives qui m'empêchent de me connecter.

Qu'à ne cela tienne, j'appelle la mort dans l'âme mon FAI pour leur exprimer mon mécontentement et m'assurer que le problème vient de chez eux...
Un technicien plutôt sympa me répond, fait le test depuis son poste et m'annonce qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes de leur côté, que cela doit certainement venir de chez moi (problèmes évoqués: filtre défectueux ou modem désynchronisé car instable, vaut mieux le réinstaller qui dit le môssieur). 
Ok ok je dis je vais voir ça mais JE VOUS PREVIENS, je vous rappelle si ça ne marche pas !

Bon, sans enthousiasme, je me plie à ces exigences, et bien sûr, nada, toujours le même problème...
Je précise que j'ai fait le grand nettoyage des caches et compagnies avec onyx, réparation des autorisations et tout le toutim, ..., rien.

Et, tout à coup, dans un éclair de lucidité matinale, je me dis que je pourrais peut-être tester ma connexion de puis mon Ibook en Wifi tin tin tin ! on ne sait jamais ..
Et là, miracle, ça fonctionne nickel, aucun ralentissement, bande passante à 609 kps etc etc...la preuve, je vous écris en ce moment même ...

Ma question (enfin allez vous dire !) est donc simple: quels sont les facteurs qui peuvent perturber ma connexion ethernet alors que le Wifi fonctionne très bien ? ...
Par déduction j'ai donc éliminé:
- les filtres ADSL défectueux
- un problème de synchro
- un problème de FAI

Des idées ??
merci d'avance.


----------



## iolofato (4 Octobre 2006)

c'est peut-&#234;tre ta carte Airport qui d&#233;conne ? tu as boug&#233; ton ordi pour voir s'il n'y a pas un pb d'interf&#233;rence ? J'y connais rien en Wifi mais sur ce genre de routeur y a pas au moins une ptite prise ethernet pour tester en direct ?

Sinon tu as moyen d'essayer avec un autre routeur histoire de voir si &#231;a vient du Mac ?


----------



## DualG4 (4 Octobre 2006)

iolofato a dit:


> c'est peut-être ta carte Airport qui déconne ? tu as bougé ton ordi pour voir s'il n'y a pas un pb d'interférence ? J'y connais rien en Wifi mais sur ce genre de routeur y a pas au moins une ptite prise ethernet pour tester en direct ?



Le Wifi fonctionne, c'est l'Ethernet qui ne fonctionne pas....



Sinon, un problème au niveau du câble?


----------



## iolofato (4 Octobre 2006)

au temps pour moi  &#231;a m'apprendra &#224; causer sans avoir bien lu et relu le post. Effectivement restent 3 possibilit&#233;s : le cable, ethernet c&#244;t&#233; Mac, l'ethernet c&#244;t&#233; routeur...


----------



## fanougym (4 Octobre 2006)

merci pour vos réponses, 

je pense effectivement à un problème de cable ethernet, j'en essaierai un autre ce soir.

pour info, tout à l'heure j'ai réussi à me connecter en ethernet avec le mac mini et en wifi avec le ch'ti book... J'ai fait simultanément un test de bande passante sur l'un et l'autre... résultat: 609 kps sur l'Ibook et 7kps sur le mini ... !!!

un cable défectueux peut-il jouer sur le débit ? réponse peut-être ce soir !
à +


----------



## rubren (4 Octobre 2006)

fanougym a dit:


> un cable d&#233;fectueux peut-il jouer sur le d&#233;bit ? r&#233;ponse peut-&#234;tre ce soir !
> &#224; +



C'est la premi&#232;re cause de probl&#232;mes r&#233;seaux.


----------



## takaouar (20 Novembre 2007)

Même problème avec mon mac Mini, sauf qu'il a marché nickel pendant des mois jusqu'à il y a environ 1 mois... J'ai aussi u G4 connecté idem sur ethernet via un hub : lui n'a aucun problème d'instabilité de la connexion ethernet. 
Et j'ai changé et échangé 20 fois les cables, essayé un autre  hub, échangé les prises DLan (vers ma freebox) : reste ce foutu Mac-Mini qui flanche en ethernet de temps en temps, de manière tout à fait imprévisible (ça marche, ça ne marche plus...) alors que le G4 (moins rapide) se balade...
Ce qui fait que je me branche en Wifi systématiquement maintenant ave le Mac -mini, mais ça m'énerve de ne pas comprendre pourquoi ...
Si quelqu'un a une réponse... St Clou d'avance...
LED


----------



## Ellington (14 Décembre 2007)

Même problème en ce qui concerne mon iMac G5. Depuis qq jours, la connexion adsl via ethernet disparaît sans prévenir. Premier réflexe, appeler mon FAI. Vérification faite par la technicienne, tout fonctionne chez eux. D'ailleurs la voix sur ip n'est pas impactée. Sur son conseil, j'éteinds et redémarre le mac. Effectivement, ça roule à nouveau! 
Auparavant j'avais éteint et redémarré le boîtier adsl, sans effet. Tripoté et débranché le câble côté prise ethernet de la box, sans effet non plus. 
Suite au redémarrage chanceux, je me suis mis à tripoter le câble ethernet côté mac : bingo, la diode adsl du boîtier s'est mise à clignoter. Conclusion initiale, c'est le câble qui a un pète. Je le change, mais le problème reste. Conclusion : c'est la prise ethernet du mac qui déconne...
J'ai eu beau cherché sur les forums, je n'ai rien trouvé sur le sujet.
Ma question, donc, avant de faire vérifier le matos par un technicien compétent et de bloquer la machine pdt 15 jours :  la défaillance peut-elle être logicielle et dans ce cas y a-t-il un remède connu  ?


----------



## ling (22 Décembre 2007)

Problème ethernet sur mon macbook aussi:
un matin, plus moyen de me connecter en réseau au bureau via l'ethernet. J'essaye différents cables, teste le routeur et appelle l'applecare. Après quelques manips, on se rend compte que le macbook ne detecte même plus l'ethernet quand j'essaye de créer une nouvelle connexion. Par contre aucun problème avec le wifi.
Conclusion: carte grillée = il faut changer la carte mère...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution sachant que je ne peux pas me séparer de ma bête pour l'instant pour l'envoyer en réparation, qu'il n'y a pas de routeur wifi au boulot et que je dois absolument me connecter au réseau? En plus je voulais acheter un routeur wifi pour finir mais on m'a dit qu'il fallait un routeur connectable sur un cable coaxial.
Bref, je suis dans la mouise :mouais:


----------



## fl0rent (25 Mai 2009)

ling a dit:


> Problème ethernet sur mon macbook aussi:
> un matin, plus moyen de me connecter en réseau au bureau via l'ethernet. J'essaye différents cables, teste le routeur et appelle l'applecare. Après quelques manips, on se rend compte que le macbook ne detecte même plus l'ethernet quand j'essaye de créer une nouvelle connexion. Par contre aucun problème avec le wifi.
> Conclusion: carte grillée = il faut changer la carte mère...



Même conclusion pour moi je pense que ma carte ethernet a grillé suite à des orages
Comment puis-je vérifier ma conclusion 
Je me souviens avoir vu que l'on pouvait verifier son matos ethernet depuis le disque de demarrage mac os mais je ne vois plus où???

Avez vous une idée?
J'ai un mac mini PPC


----------



## Marie-Lisa (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, je suis tombée sur votre discussion en cherchant une solution à mon problème... qui est identique aux vôtres!!
Je ne peux plus me connecter avec Ethernet, mais l'airport se porte comme un charme, et j'accède ainsi à internet (et mac génération du coup ).
La bouderie de l'ethernet est apparue d'un coup, après un tour à la fac ac mon macbook. Là je me suis connectée au wifi de la fac, pour lequel il me faut changer de connexion (je passe d'automatique à une connection mise en place par les informaticiens de la fac).
En revenant chez moi, je me reconnecte à internet à mon bureau, avec le câble Ethernet. Et là, plus rien. Seul le wifi daigne fonctionner.
Du coup ça ne peut pas être l'orage comme certains le suspectent, mais est-ce que le résau de la fac aurait pu modifier ma connexion Ethernet uniquement ?
Merci de m'éclairer, je ne suis qu'une buse en informatique...


----------



## fanougym (18 Mai 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, c'était mon routeur qui était mort.

Pour vérifier ta connexion ethernet, tu peux aller dans tes prefs système / réseau et voir si tu es connectée.


----------



## Marie-Lisa (19 Mai 2010)

Et bien j'ai vérifié cela, et tout éthernet était connecté, mais rien ne passait quand même.
J'ai redémarré mon ordi, et tout allait à merveille... :rateau:
Donc maintenant pas de problème, mais pour avoir la satisfaction (primitive, certes, mais essentielle) de comprendre, savez-vous ce qui bug ?
Merci !


----------



## tacseb (6 Février 2011)

bonjour,
je ne suis pas seul...mais qui a une solution ?
Tout comme vous wifi ok
ethernet entre mac et box  = cable donné comme débranché
pourtant cable ok car ethernet entre pc et box fonctionne
pourtant carte ethernet du mac n'est pas morte puisque je peux connecter le pc au mac en ethernet sans probleme......

un génie, un magicien, un informaticien....peut il m'aider ??

merci


----------



## trader (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour.  J'ai le même pb que vous. Ma connexion ethernet ne marche plus et c'est le seul moyen que j'ai pour accerder a internet .. Je vous ecrit de mon téléphone :s'. 

Je viens t acheter le mac book pro. Et lorsque j'ai mit le cable ethernet dans mon mac j'ai ete suprit que la connexion ne se fait pas automatiquement . J'avais un acer avant et la connexion se fesait automatique. La le systeme me marque ethernet possède une adresse IP autoassignee et ne sera pas en mesure d'acceder a internet !!! 

La diode ethernet et FAI vertes mais les diodes internet et reseaux sont rouges :s' 

Un peu d'aide svp.


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Février 2011)

Perso, je ne suis pas un spécialiste du Mac.
Cependant, sur certains équipements (cisco par ex),  on peut avoir certains pbs (du genre ça marchotte ) en configurant les ports eth en auto des deux côtés.
On résoud le pb en configurant un des ports eth en manuel.

Sur le mac, on peut essayer:
Dans les préférences réseau, connexion ethernet, partie "avancé", on reconfigure "manuellement" avec les mêmes paramètres (vitesse et duplex que ceux qui étaient reconnus en auto).
On peut rêver...

Pour affiner le diag en cas de pb, je vais enfoncer des portes ouvertes , mais pour voir si il y a un pb sur la connexion eth, on peut faire, par ex, en mode Terminal:

ifconfig (pour voir le status de l'interface qui pose pb). Si c'est bon, on peut faire des pings de longueur de 1400 octets par exemple, pour voir si il n'y a pas de perte:

Ping sur la box (en principe 192.168.1.1):
ping -s 1400 192.168.1.1
Sur ce tronçon, on doit avoir des temps entre 1 et 2 ms, et pas de perte, sinon il y a un pb eth physique (câble, port).

Ping sur le réseau internet, par ex sur un serveur de google:
ping -s 1400 google.fr
Sur ce tronçon, le temps de réponse est fct du débit de la liaison, mais ça devrait tourner autour de 50ms.
On peut avoir des pertes, mais pas trop...

Pour les fous de technique, tjs en mode terminal, on peut faire un:
netstat -s tcp
On regarde alors au tout début, dans la partie TCP, le nombre de packets sent et le nombre de pckets retransmis.
On fait une règle de 3.
A partir de 5% de pertes (de packets retransmis), ya pb.

Bon dimanche


----------



## 8emeciel (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi ce problème, mais chez moi, c'est sûr, ça vient de la foudre...
Elle est tombé vraiment pas loin, disons ça surprend fortement ! 
Le mac mini : diode éteinte, mais ventilateur à fond ... il est branché sur un onduleur. Jle force à s'éteindre et les ventilo s'arretent.
Le modem ethernet : semble grillé, il ne s'allume plus, lui aussi sur onduleur, la ligne téléphonique par contre n'est pas protégée.

Après cette mini fin du monde, j'ai rallumé le mini qui fonctionne parfaitement depuis.
Je rachète le même modem d'occasion, il fonctionne, mais cable débranché apparaît.
Je vais cherché une livebox, mini branché dessus, pareil, c'est comme si je ne l'avais pas branché...

Et en wifi avec airport, tout roule.... Donc je pense que la foudre à grillé le modem, et c'est allé toucher quelque chose dans le mini, mais juste au niveau de l'ethernet...


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Février 2011)

Salut trader, Chuis nul...
J'avais pas vu que c'était un sujet déterré et j'ai fait une réponse générique.
Dans les préférences réseaux, regardes, pour la connexion ethernet si tu as une adresse en 169.254.x.y. Si c'est le cas, c'est que ton mac n'a pas pu accéder à un serveur dhcp, et il  s'auto-assigne une adresse ip . Ca peut bien sûr être un pb de connexion ethernet, mais pas seulement...

Ton mac est connecté directement en eth sur une box (laquelle)?
Les voyants dont tu parles sont ceux de la box?
Si c'est sur la box que le voyant internet est rouge, c'est que la connexion adsl n'est pas bonne.
Par contre le voyant FAI  vert semble vouloir dire le contraire 
Décris un peu mieux les connexions stp.

Si j'ai bien compris, si tu connectes l'Acer sur la box (même port, même câble), c'est bon.

As-tu fait un essai, après avoir connecté le mac sur la box de couper la tension de celle-ci et de la remettre?

Per défaut, le mac est configuré en dhcp auto, et en auto également sur le port eth.
Ca devrait marcher...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------




psy4ike a dit:


> Et en wifi avec airport, tout roule.... Donc je pense que la foudre à grillé le modem, et c'est allé toucher quelque chose dans le mini, mais juste au niveau de l'ethernet...



Grand classique, l'onduleur, comme tu l'as dit n'a protégé que le côté secteur. Côté réseau, il est possible qu'il y ait eu une surtension, que ce soit passé du port adsl au port eth de la box et grillé le port eth du mac. La cata...
Personne le fait, mais côté réseau, il faudrait mettre un parafoudre.
Il y a des multi-prises qui potègent à la fois des surtensions côté secteur et réseau.


----------

